# Bye, Blush



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

My bettas are dying 1 after the other. Blush is the latest, and I'm betting Glow will be gone by the end of the week. 

I'm sorry I ever got these fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Was this to "the sulk"?

I'm sure these bettas really did enjoy their time with you, you shouldn't feel bad.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Some sulking, but fin rot, mostly. I did a 4-day KanaPlex run (the directions say to do only 4) but I lost Blush after the 4th dose. The rest have fins that look awful, but not a lot of sulking. However, Glow has the most fin loss & is least responsive @ feeding time. Both Red & Mist look like H*ll but are acting OK.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

I am sorry. I had a similar incident years ago and it's actually why I had to take a break from bettas. Bettas are great fish in that their personalities are so unique. But the downside is they are still fish and live short fish lives as is but with medical problems it's so much shorter and because they're so unique I feel the loss is harder.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh gee. Another one? I'm sorry. :-(

If the Kanaplex isn't stopping it, you could try adding one of the furan meds.... It is ok to treat simultaneously with both Kanaplex and Furan 2 (or Bifuran or Jungle Fungus Clear).

(*Furan 2 / Bifuran / Jungle Fungus Clear all have the same two furan antibiotics.)

How are you disinfecting after they die? I know some were in the sorority tank, but what about the others?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww...so sorry..very sad
I am wondering why they all getting sick. Do not share anything between sick fish and other fish. I have 10 bettas and one of them 5 years old and the youngest one about 2 years old. Even though they don't get sick i still trying to use separate changing cup for all of them. Even when i feed them if i touch the water in one tank i rinse my hands before i go to feed another one. And all my bettas in separate tanks too. 

oo.. sorry just tried to search for you previous post and saw your comment 
Something got into my sorority (& males' tank by cross-contamination)....

Do you still any betta left Are they all sick? Do you think any of them will pull through? Just feel so bad
Don't get discourage you did good thing that you rescued them from the store , at least they were loved I used to rescued sick betta before .
But i am sure you can just disinfect everything and start over...Do you need disinfection instructions?
Don't give up.
Also don't make water too warm it will cause bacteria to flourish


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. All my bettas are showing fin loss; I have the girls in the 29 gallon & my 1 male left alone in a 10 gal.
I don't know how to disinfect a tank, and I really can't consider it b/c the 29 gal contains live (=expensive) plants; 4 juvenile ocellifer cats & 13 TEENY oto cats, plus snails (that don't seem to live very long in that tank). These cats are showing no illness, but they, by default, are getting the KanaPlex.
I can add the Jungle Fungus Clear, too.
From what I've read, once bettas have a disease, you can't get rid of it, just treat the symptoms. (Info from Matt's Bettas.)
The girls look horrible, but all are eating and terrorizing the ocellifer cats! They (particularly Mist) waits for the cats to come out of hiding & has a face-off with them (the cats scurry away). When I feed the cats, she (7 the others) has to sample their food, which is not good.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Medications are usually really harsh on live plants. Can you put Glow in a hospital tank, and try out the Jungle Fungus Clear / Kanaplex combo on her? Since she looks the worst, maybe she'll respond to the combination..... Poor girl....


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oops, I meant to say that all the girls terrorize the ocellifers & eat their food.

I was going to treat each betta in a hospital tank then return them, but the pathogens will still be in the tank, they'll get sick again- 'round and 'round and stressing the fish on top of it.

My plants are OK. Weird.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Many bacteria/parasites die eventually without a host. (Mycobacteria can survive for months in just distilled water, because it has a waxy coating. But most of the other pathogens can't survive for longer than a couple of weeks.)


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

My female betta died earlier in the week, I felt so bad! So I buried her instead of flushing her, I thought it would be more proper


----------



## BettaFlare (May 22, 2013)

Oh My God


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a little graveyard in my garden. Sticks, stones & shells are the grave markers. I'm not sure what religion bettas are ;0) or I could make little headstones.

I'm not sure why the bettas are afflicted wheras the catfish look just fine (when I can see them). Are the cats considered hosts? Regardless, I can't fight what I can't diagnose.


----------

